# Benzaldehyde Green



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Will using Benzaldehyde Green kill your biological filter? When using this product can you expect your tank to go thru a mini (or major) cycle?? :-?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im not sure, but i do know alot of these can turn plants to mush, so id guess it would do in the filter.

could you detach the filter you have, hook up a separate filter for circulation, wait however many days, do a water change, run carbon in the filter for a day or two and hook up the old filter? is that possible? thats prob. too much work


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That sounds like work but I'd do it in a heartbeat if I could. My tank's got the built in wet/dry so I guess I'm screwed and going to be stuck with a *dead* tank.


----------

